# Pacers have made a trade offer today?



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

From another forum:



> Some of you may be surprised by what goes down tomorrow.





> I promised my source that I wouldn't tell anyone...I intend to keep that promise.





> As of right now it is up in the air...I can confirm that the Pacers have offered a deal, but as of right now the other team has not signed off on it. However if the deal does go down, then it will be a good surprise.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have heard it is part of a 4 team deal involving Allen Iverson, The Pacers would be getting some parts not Iverson.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Ghost said:


> I have heard it is part of a 4 team deal involving Allen Iverson, The Pacers would be getting some parts not Iverson.


I don't think so...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Mike Dunleavy?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

absolutebest said:


> Mike Dunleavy?


Nobody knows.. Hope it's not Dunleavy. He's making almost 10M per year and that's too much!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Please do not bring one of Duke's pathetic was ups to the Pacers. Unless its Corey Maggette, which I doubt.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Please do not bring one of Duke's pathetic was ups to the Pacers. Unless its Corey Maggette, which I doubt.



Agreed 200%...I don't want that overpaid scrub neither... :curse:


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Wonder who we'd be moving out if we're a part of this deal.

Tinsley? Jackson? Harrison?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey guys iam both a rockets fan and a pacers fan and i would just like say congrats on MD this team looks a lot like the dallas mavs now, what do u guys think?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> hey guys iam both a rockets fan and a pacers fan and i would just like say congrats on MD this team looks a lot like the dallas mavs now, what do u guys think?



Thanx, and no I don't think we look nothing like the Mavs...they're way deeper than us, have a very good PG who actually plays all season, and their talent overall is way better than ours....but if we keep on getting more athletic we might be able to run like them, but still be nowhere near close to looking like them....we have a better coach though.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

So who were we trading for in this supposed rumor? I'm a little skeptical of rumors without links or without at least some information as to whom the teams would trade and receive.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

jreywind said:


> So who were we trading for in this supposed rumor? I'm a little skeptical of rumors without links or without at least some information as to whom the teams would trade and receive.


...


> As of right now it is up in the air...I can confirm that the Pacers have offered a deal, but as of right now the other team has not signed off on it. However if the deal does go down, then it will be a good surprise. ....


This rumor was from Pacers Digest. There is a link in the very first post.

And the trade was a Sign and Trade Peja and Cash for Andrew Betts and the 7.5 TE.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I read the link from the forum, but it goes to another forum. I was just hoping there was a newspaper link or something. I don't think that this trade is what the people in the forum where referring to. The Pacers seem to be having a good offseason. For some reason I don't feel any more pain over the Peja loss.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

jreywind said:


> I read the link from the forum, but it goes to another forum. I was just hoping there was a newspaper link or something. I don't think that this trade is what the people in the forum where referring to. The Pacers seem to be having a good offseason. For some reason I don't feel any more pain over the Peja loss.


Yeah, that $7.5 million exception really helped.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Yeah, that $7.5 million exception really helped.


It also helps having Danny Granger...

Honestly...

Danny COULD have a better year than Peja anyway... Let's hope!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I doubt this is anything on the O'Neal/A.I. level. Probably just a deal where Tinsley or Jackson gets canned.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Rumors is jermaine oneal to the raptors, and they get from the raps jose calderon 2007, and 2008 first round picks. Thats just from the raptors side, they pacers would get some players from the other teams involved. This is from an unidentified source in the raptors organization.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

jreywind said:


> I read the link from the forum, but it goes to another forum. I was just hoping there was a newspaper link or something. I don't think that this trade is what the people in the forum where referring to.


Ok just to clarify yes it was I spoke to that person specifically, read the whole thread that is what the surpise was..


----------

